# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard PC 319 : Le plein de Cyber

## Pipomantis

Nous vivons une époque trouble et tourmentée. La technologie galope si vite que nous ne pouvons la suivre, la quasi totalité des objets du quotidien sont « connectés » et des liens invisibles nous relient constamment les uns aux autres. Du coup, pour ce Canard PC numéro 319 (et dans une politique globale d'augmentation "volontaire" du rendement de l'entreprise), la rédaction a décidé de passer sur le billard afin de s’augmenter. Ca a commencé par Kahn Lusth, qui est parti jusqu’à Montreal pour se faire opérer. Pas de bol, il s’est trompé de bâtiment et, faute de clinique, s’est retrouvé dans les locaux d’Eidos. Foutu pour foutu, il en a profité pour voir *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided* et vous en parler sur six pages.
Mais pendant ce temps, à Paris, on ne s’est pas laissé démonter. Guy Moquette s’est par exemple fait greffer un siège baquet le long de la colonne vertebrale pour tester *Project Cars* dans les meilleures dispositions (et pouvoir constamment emmerder le monde dans les transports en commun).
Maria Kalash, de son côté, a été totalement séduite par *Technobabylon* (ça ne s’invente pas) avant de fusionner dans une innomable orgie de chair et de métal avec Louis-Ferdinand Sébum pour un excellent dossier sur la place des minorités dans le jeu vidéo. Quant à Netsabes, dont le cerveau est déjà relié à une ferme de serveurs taïwanais depuis 1997, il n’a eu besoin d’aucune augmentation pour tester *Invisible, Inc.*, la dernière merveille de chez Klei qui, depuis *Mark of the Ninja*, transforment tout ce qu’ils touchent en or.


Et ce n’est pas tout puisque vous trouverez aussi pêle-mêle les tests de *Wolfenstein: The Old Blood*, *Not a Hero*, *ROCKETSROCKETSROCKETS*, *Snakebird* et bien d’autres, mais également des previews de *Starcraft 2: Legacy of the Void* et *Trench Run*. Après nos premiers pas dans *The Witcher 3* (en attendant notre test définitif dans le prochain numéro), vous pourrez enfin vous délecter de l’autopsie de *Age of Empires* par notre Victor Rugueux national (qui, pour l’occasion, s’est fait greffer un casque sur le crâne, c’est ridicule) ou d’un panier garni dans l’univers de *Fallout*, parce qu’on est des gourmands.


*Tests PC*
-Project Cars
-Wolfenstein : The Old Blood
-Technobabylon
-Not a Hero
-Invisible, Inc.
-ROCKETSROCKETSROCKETS
-Order of Battle : Pacific
-Snakebird
-Verdun
-Inside my Radio 

*Tests Consoles et Mobiles*
-Fossil Fighters : Frontier (3DS)
-Lifeline… (iOS)
-Legend of Grimrock (iPad)
-Snake Rewind (Android, iOS)
-Knights of Pen & Paper 2 (Android, iOS)
-Twenty (Android, iOS)
-Point Blank Adventures (Android, iOS)



*A venir PC*
-Deus Ex : Mankind Divided
-Starcraft 2 : Legacy of the Void
-Trench Run 

*En Chantier*
-DiRT Rally
-Fallen A2P Protocol
-Sovereignty: Crown of Kings

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Arsh

Pas de test de Witcher 3 ? Mais comment vais-je faire pour savoir si j'ai bien fait de l'acheter ?! (surtout après une bonne 30e d'heure de jeu...)
Bon sinon hâte d'avoir cet oeuvre journalistique n°319 en main.

----------


## ATP

Très classe la première de couv'

----------


## Ornithorix

Ca parle pas du make something horrible 2015?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pas de test de Witcher 3 ? Mais comment vais-je faire pour savoir si j'ai bien fait de l'acheter ?! (surtout après une bonne 30e d'heure de jeu...)
> Bon sinon hâte d'avoir cet oeuvre journalistique n°319 en main.


y'a une pastille mais bon vu que y'en a plein à l'avoir déjà torché.

----------


## Ammoodytes

"Que dieu nous prothèse", mais sérieux, où allez-vous chercher ça ? (je veux dire de la cocaïne en telle quantité)  :^_^:  ?

----------


## Nelfe

Je viens de lire l'encart sur la config nécessaire pour faire tourner TW3. J'ai un PC qui a dépassé le stade asthmatique pour entamer son agonie (il a bientôt 6 ans et j'ai juste changé la CG il y a bientôt 4 ans) et en moyen quasiment partout le framerate est vraiment bon. Je trouve qu'il n'est pas plus gourmand qu'un autre jeu de cette année, et franchement bien optimisé (AC Unity qui n'est pas beaucoup plus joli ne tourne pas même en low par exemple).

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Petite remarque, il semble encore y avoir du texte perdu en haut des news sur la version epresse. C'est pas très important, mais j'ai quand même payé pour profiter de TOUTES vos conneries. :P

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Aussi: les liens cpc.cx sont détectés comme des malwares par bitdefender... ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Petite remarque, il semble encore y avoir du texte perdu en haut des news sur la version epresse. C'est pas très important, mais j'ai quand même payé pour profiter de TOUTES vos conneries. :P


Tu veux dire le début et la fin du bandeau en haut des news ?

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Oui... il me semble que la deuxième double page il manque qqch, ou alors e comprends pas la construction de phrase. :P

----------


## grammaton

J'ai hâte de lire le test de invisible inc. !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui... il me semble que la deuxième double page il manque qqch, ou alors e comprends pas la construction de phrase. :P


Il manque toujours quelque chose, c'est pour faire bandeau de news qui défile, comme sur BFM TV. A toi d'imaginer le début, la fin et le gros sticker "BREAKING NEWS" qui pourraient exister.

Je viens de regarder, c'est le truc sur les bébés à qui on offre des trucs gratuits en fonction de là où ils sont nés, et on comprend où ils veulent en venir. Mais c'est moins drôle que le bandeau des 2 pages précédentes.

----------


## labafe

Quand est-ce que le mag sera disponible dans la boutique canardpc.com?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Pas reçu hier au courrier, moi qui pensais me délecter de cette lecture pendant ma journée de RTT, je croise les doigts pour qu'il soit là à mon retour ce soir :P
Pour les prochains, vous pourriez toujours essayer un "hâte toi petit facteur, l'humour n'attend pas!"

----------


## Werther

Super lecture, comme d'hab. 

Par contre, les "Japonais, colons et colonisés" p.43, faut que je réinstalle Victoria II, mais il me semble qu'ils n'ont jamais été colonisés  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Le test de Witcher 3 va sortir avec un mois de retard, tranquillou. Heureusement que je ne suis pas pressé...

----------


## Valiko

Moi perso, ça ne me dérange pas du tout d'attendre même un petit mois pour avoir un test de qualitay, avec de l'humour et un peu de recul sur le jeu.

J'ai tellement de jeux à faire qu'un mois ce n'est pas grand chose. En plus il y a tellement de bons jeux sortis depuis 2 mois que j'ai du mal à ne serait ce qu'essayer tous les jeux qui me font de l'oeil. The Crypt of The Necrodancer a été une petite révélation, mais j'ai toujours pas touché à Hotline Miami 2. 

Quand je vois Maria Kalash ou LFS qui testent 2 ou 3 jeux (d'aventure en plus, pas un petit shmup finissable en 3 ou 4 heures) par 15aine et font en plus des dossiers, je me demande comment ils trouvent le temps. Ils ont une machine à arreter le temps peut etre.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Quand je vois Maria Kalash ou LFS qui testent 2 ou 3 jeux (d'aventure en plus, pas un petit shmup finissable en 3 ou 4 heures) par 15aine et font en plus des dossiers, je me demande comment ils trouvent le temps. Ils ont une machine à arreter le temps peut etre.

----------


## Laya

Le dossier qui était très bon d'ailleurs.

Je me dis souvent que le métier de testeur n'est pas toujours évident dans certain genre. je pense typiquement à The witcher 3, se farcir 90h, même en 2 semaine c'est pas mal, sans compter toute la rédaction. Du coup les contraintes de délai doivent un peu empiéter sur le plaisir de jeu. C'est pas forcement évident d'avoir toujours envie de jouer, même dans un "métier passion".

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Je me dis souvent que le métier de testeur n'est pas toujours évident dans certain genre. je pense typiquement à The witcher 3, se farcir 90h, même en 2 semaine c'est pas mal, sans compter toute la rédaction. Du coup les contraintes de délai doivent un peu empiéter sur le plaisir de jeu. C'est pas forcement évident d'avoir toujours envie de jouer, même dans un "métier passion".


Pas du tout. J'en suis à plus de 100 heures pour le test et j'invoque régulièrement des excuses pourraves pour y retourner. Genre "il me faut plus de screenshots" ou "faut que je vérifie un truc à propos des combats". Chaque vérification nécessitant évidemment des séances de plus de deux heures, naturellement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fais gaffe, ton boss lit peut être le forum  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Fais gaffe, ton boss lit peut être le forum


Son boss est trop vieux pour savoir aller sur Internet !

----------


## Casque Noir

> Fais gaffe, ton boss lit peut être le forum


ouais. Moi, tant qu'un mec joue, ça me va, mais que je le choppe pas à faire un tableau Excel putain !!

---------- Post added at 20h03 ---------- Previous post was at 20h03 ----------




> Son boss est trop vieux pour savoir aller sur Internet !


Et ta reum, elle est pas trop vieille ?
Ah les jeunes, je te jure...

----------


## Doric

Très bonne lecture, comme d'habitude.
Par contre, Je constate avec regret que la petite pastille de ce numéro est un peu tristoune... L'est ou le jeu de mot pourrave?  ::sad:: 
Et, au risque de me faire chambrer, je remarque qu'il n'y a plus de test de jeu mobile sur Windows Phone depuis quelques numéros...
Mais c'est vraiment pour pinailler hein... Faut bien trouver des trucs à redire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le test de Witcher 3 va sortir avec un mois de retard, tranquillou. Heureusement que je ne suis pas pressé...


Ah ça, quand ça coïncide pas bien avec les dates de parution...
Ceci-dit la preview donne déjà un petit aperçu, et si tu vas sur le topic du jeu t'as plein d'avis.
Même sylvine trouve le jeu plaisant, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> *Même sylvine trouve le jeu plaisant*, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


Des réserves pour l'apocalypse qui devrait pas tarder ?

----------


## Laya

> Pas du tout. J'en suis à plus de 100 heures pour le test et j'invoque régulièrement des excuses pourraves pour y retourner. Genre "il me faut plus de screenshots" ou "faut que je vérifie un truc à propos des combats". Chaque vérification nécessitant évidemment des séances de plus de deux heures, naturellement.


haha, j'aurais pas du prendre comme exemple The witcher 3 qui est une vrai drogue. J'aurais du plus évoquer des mmo coréen Free top play, de farme intensif avec un système de combat pourri, et que pour l'amour du métier on se doit de tester pendant une bonne 50 ène d'heures histoire de voir si à haut lvl c'est toujours aussi pourri.  ::P: 

Sinon des tableaux excel avec des chiffres sur the witcher 3 ça me plairait bien.
Genre la superficie, le nombre d'arbres, de pnj et d'herbes du jeu  ::lol::  .

----------


## Anonyme32145

> ouais. Moi, tant qu'un mec joue, ça me va, mais que je le choppe pas à faire un tableau Excel putain !!


Mec, l'avenir c'est le data journalism. Il te faut 3 statisticiens et 1 stagiaire graphiste et tu fais tourner ta boutique. Faut vivre avec son époque, eh.

----------


## Zerger

Je suis un peu déçu par le court article sur Legacy of the Void, je pensais qu'il y aurait plus de choses à dire. Et surtout, on n'arrive pas trop à savoir ce qu'en pense le testeur, ca fait assez mi-figue mi-raisin (le verdict)  ::(:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis un peu déçu par le court article sur Legacy of the Void, je pensais qu'il y aurait plus de choses à dire. Et surtout, on n'arrive pas trop à savoir ce qu'en pense le testeur, ca fait assez mi-figue mi-raisin (le verdict)


Si tu joues encore à SC2, tu vas l'acheter. Sinon, tu t'en tapes.
De rien.

----------


## Zerger

Pas forcément vu qu'il sera vendu en stand-alone (tu auras le jeu complet sauf les campagnes WoL et HotS), ce qui peut justement intéresser de nouveaux joueurs qui n'ont pas envie de claquer leur économie dans les 3 boites.

----------


## Zebb

Bonjour,

J'ai avec ce numéro une grosse remise en question...

Lorsque vous avez quitté Joystick pour fonder Canard PC je vous ai suivi.
Lorsque vous avez rajouté un encart console, je vous ai suivi.
Lorsque vous avez fait la fameuse couverture sur The Sims 3, je vous ai suivi (acheté chez le buraliste en présence de témoins, et sorti dans le RER).
Lorsque Boulon a quitté la rédaction, je vous ai suivi.
Lorsque vous avez changé la formule/maquette, je vous ai suivi.

Mais là, je ne sais pas si je peux, si je veux... Comment pouvez vous décemment et consciemment nous recommander à nous, lecteurs fidèles, de regarder "Pépette & Papy" ???

----------


## Zerger

Mouais pareil, j'ai regarde vite fait... Ca vaut pas Squeezzie  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Concernant le panier garni du mois et à l'attention de Maria et Pipo. Pour extrapoler sur la zik, en plus de X Makeena (merci pour la redécouverte, je replonge dans mes années lycée), je conseillerais Fear Factory dans le même genre de musique indus/hybride qui parle de cyberhumains tourmentés, de chair et de métal et de mondes industriels désolés. Les albums_ Demanufacture, Obsolete_ et _Digimortal_ sont 3 concept albums qui abordent ce thème de l'opposition homme machine dans un monde futuriste et désespéré. 

Concernant Gone with the blastwave, je connais la BD et j'aime beaucoup, savez-vous (ou kilfou à la limite  ::ninja:: ) si une édition papier est prévue un jour ? C'est typiquement le genre de BD que j'aime lire aux chiotte ou dans les transports.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Un type avec un pseudo en rapport avec Marilyn Manson qui évoque Fear Factory, pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris...  :tired: 
Sinon, je plussoie. Enfin, surtout Demanufacture et Obsolete. Parce que Digimortal est vachement moins bien, il fallait que ce soit dit...

----------


## Koma

Par contre toi avec ton pseudo de hippie breton, j'aurais jamais imaginé que t'écoutais du metal  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

Ca n'a pas vraiment de rapport direct, mais il fallait que je partage ma joie avec vous.

Un grand moment de journalimse nous est offert par Le Monde.fr à l'occasion de la sortie de Hatred:

*Derrière le jeu vidéo « Hatred », une microcommunauté misanthrope et provocatrice*
http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...4_4408996.html

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un loto à cocher pour les pires clichés du jeu vidéo, réactualisés depuis le GamerGate, mais là, c'est carton plein

----------


## Zebb

Je vois pas trop ce que tu lui reproches à l'article. Il est plutôt juste, et l'auteur fait clairement apparaître les joueurs les plus tarés comme une extrême minorité, il n'y a pas de généralisation idiote.

----------


## Crealkiller

Oui je trouve étonnement l'article plutôt bon et assez neutre pour le coup.

----------


## vectra

Rien que le titre, les sous-titres et les deux premiers paragraphes... je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous faut.
Il y a un certain effort de contextualisation, mais ça ne l'empêche pas de mettre en avant des conclusions péremptoires et amalgamantes à souhait.

La forme générale est un peu plus élaborée que les articles de presse de l'ère Jack Thompson, c'est un peu plus documenté sur le fond, mais pour moi la démarche est exactement la même. Prendre ce qui dépasse dans le jeu vidéo, et lui coller toute la panoplie des défauts possibles dont le grand public a pu avoir vent. Ils en sont toujours à mettre en procès les défouloirs vidéoludiques et ceux qui s'y adonnent. 

Ce qui a changé, selon moi, c'est que le grand-public est capable de contre-attaquer des publications et déclarations indigentes sur le jeu vidéo, d'où un minimum d'effort pour ne pas se faire lyncher trop vite. Mais en ce qui me concerne, c'est vraiment superficiel comme effort ici, et c'est le fond qui est baisé d'entrée. Pour la peine, on a une jolie panoplie rien qu'en regardant les titres: joueur d'un jeu politiquement incorrect => nazi qui joue sur steam, misanthrope sataniste abonné au gamergate. Loto plein en ce qui me concerne  :;): 

Le jeu est nul, je ne dis pas. Mais l'article est inutile et sa démarche non-conclusive à souhait. L'article part d'un procès d'intention et cherche des éléments épars pour justifier le parti-pris initial. Les éléments glanés peuvent l'être pour la plupart des jeux, suffit juste de chercher. Je dirais même qu'en fouillant comme il faut sur le fofo CPC, on a aussi du contenu si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ben non, l'article est pas mal. Il parle de la communauté qui tourne autour de Hatred et le fait assez bien.

N'oubliez pas que Hatred est vraiment un cas particulier qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec les autres jeux violents ou ultra-violents de ces dernières années. S'intéresser au contenu du jeu ce serait comme s'intéresser à la qualité du rembourrage des doudounes Fred Perry - le problème n'est pas là, le problème c'est le symbole qu'est devenu la marque pour certains groupes.

Les devs ont tout fait pour attiser les mauvaises passions chez leurs clients : joue à Hatred pour emmerder les SJW, joue à Hatred parce que tu es hardcore et que tu hais l'humanité, pas comme ces couillons qui jouent à des jeux pacifistes où on cueille des fleurs (comme si la majorité des jeux ne reposait pas déjà sur la violence...)

Résultat, Hatred est devenu le porte-étendard des Gamergaters.

Le problème n'est pas le jeu lui-même (d'ailleurs je suis d'accord avec Eurogamer, je trouve que Hatred ne va pas assez loin dans l'horreur pour être intéressant : http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...-hatred-review), c'est :
1- la façon dont il a été marketté
2- la foule qu'il a attiré (conséquence de 1)
3- les raisons pour lesquelles les gens y jouent (conséquence de 1 et de 2)

----------


## Laya

Tiens je ne connaissais pas cette histoire. (ni ce jeu d'ailleurs)

L'article semble, en effet, dénoncer les différentes collusions. L'important, ici me semble t'il c'est la notion de responsabilité, ou non, de l'éditeur sur son public. 
On ne peut pas contrôler tous les abrutis qui peuvent adhérer à notre vision, mais lorsqu'on attire majoritairement une tel frange, on peut se poser de sérieuses questions quant à la communication. 
D'autant que personnellement j'avais relativement bien aimé un jeu comme Manhunt, premiers du nom qui plongeait le joueur dans une ambiance de folie sur fond de snuff movies. (par contre il a clairement mal vieilli)

Honnêtement en temps que développeurs je m'inquiéterais si mon jeu devenait le porte étendard de groupes comme les Gamergaters.

----------


## vectra

> Les devs ont tout fait pour attiser les mauvaises passions chez leurs clients : joue à Hatred pour emmerder les SJW, joue à Hatred parce que tu es hardcore et que tu hais l'humanité, pas comme ces couillons qui jouent à des jeux pacifistes où on cueille des fleurs (comme si la majorité des jeux ne reposait pas déjà sur la violence...)


Ah quand-même.
Ca m'avait vraiment totalement échappé  ::unsure:: 

J'avais pas bien vu l'histoire du poisson d'avril. C'est clairement pas net comme démarche, mais je trouve que l'article gagnerait en cohérence à mettre en avant les déclarations du studio plutôt que de lancer des procès d'intention ou de faire parler les pires trolls. Le studio comptait dessus pour faire sa promo, ok, mais Le Monde n'est pas forcé de foncer dans ce panneau.

Pour moi, ça n'a vraiment aucun sens de faire parler "la communauté" comme ils le font dans l'article. C'est autant du journalisme que de relayer des tweets. Si on valide ça, alors on peut vraiment faire dire n'importe quoi de n'importe quel jeu, d'autant que la communauté mise en cause ici ne va pas passer sa vie à jouer à ce mauvais jeu (type Postal) en particulier. Enfin bref...

----------


## NoTra

Excellent numéro, tellement excellent que j'ai décidé de craquer et de prendre un abonnement à l'année !

Bravo à toute l'équipe pour le boulot fournit !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Cher NoTra, au nom de toute l'équipe...

----------


## johnclaude

Bande de salopards.
Des années d'abonnement et jamais un gif un merci ou une saucisse de morteau en remerciement.
C'est un scandale

----------


## Zebb

Allez puisque c'est toi.

Merci pour ton soutien et ta fidelité!




Oui je fais un blocage...

----------


## Bah

> je trouve que l'article gagnerait en cohérence à mettre en avant les déclarations du studio plutôt que de lancer des procès d'intention ou de faire parler les pires trolls.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour moi, ça n'a vraiment aucun sens de faire parler "la communauté" comme ils le font dans l'article. C'est autant du journalisme que de relayer des tweets. Si on valide ça, alors on peut vraiment faire dire n'importe quoi de n'importe quel jeu, d'autant que la communauté mise en cause ici ne va pas passer sa vie à jouer à ce mauvais jeu (type Postal) en particulier. Enfin bref...


Je comprends pas ton message. En gros tout le début de l'article se base sur les dires du studio et ensuite ça finit sur des joueurs. C'est normal que sur un article qui s'interroge sur un jeu et sur qui et pourquoi on y joue on laisse un moment la parole aux joueurs. Ce serait même une faute de pas le faire.

J'ai l'impression que tu as lu l'article en voulant t'énerver et que tu y as réussi au détriment malheureusement d'une lecture attentive.

----------


## vectra

Se base sur un procès d'intention adressé au studio et sur des conclusions que le studio dément. C'est cheap, mais ils démentent.
Quant à se servir d'un abonnement du gars à une page facebook pour en déduire une sympathie néo-nazie du studio et donc du jeu, à rebours de la déclaration de l'intéressé, c'est simplement de la diffamation.

Et le problème, c'est que c'est le point de départ de l'article. 
Ca n'empêche pas le jeu d'être un raté, sa campagne de promotion d'être opportuniste et obscène, mais je ne vois pas en quoi l'article tient debout pour autant.




> Hatred est avant tout l’œuvre d’un studio aux idées politiques suspectes


Rien que ça, c'est pas la peine d'aller plus loin. Un travail d'investigation ne commence pas par une conclusion personnelle, encore moins contestée. Or le journaliste pose ça, et va glaner ce qui l'intéresse sur les fofos pour boucler la boucle. Désolé, c'est pas du travail.

----------


## Bah

Merci pour invisible Inc. J'étais passé complètement à côté, j'ai même pas trouvé de discussion sur le forum (holy fichtre !). Je l'ai acheté et je verrai bien ce que ça vaut, mais comme je suis poli je dis merci avant, comme avec les cadeaux faits main de tata Jeanine.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Awww Technobabylon n'a pas de sous titres français c'est dommage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci pour invisible Inc. J'étais passé complètement à côté, j'ai même pas trouvé de discussion sur le forum (holy fichtre !). Je l'ai acheté et je verrai bien ce que ça vaut, mais comme je suis poli je dis merci avant, comme avec les cadeaux faits main de tata Jeanine.


Ah si y'a un topic pourtant, et il squatte la première page de la section depuis la sortie du jeu.
Faut que je m'y mette aussi d'ailleurs, le truc est alléchant.

----------


## Bah

Ah ouais merci ! Le fait de mettre un "?" à la place du "s" fait qu'on peut pas chercher sur la page...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En même temps pour rechercher un truc sur CPC faut mieux passer par google, ça va plus vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

A ce sujet que devient Half?

----------


## Flad

La moitié de lui même.

----------

